# footer placement and dreamweaver



## karinleskly (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi! 
I'm building a site in dreamweaver and i created a template, what do i need to do so the footer will not be fixed in a particular place so the pages can be in variable length?
Here is the site:
http://wfs.sbcc.edu/student/kleskly/israel/index.htm
Thanks,
Karin


----------



## Sc0tt (Aug 15, 2007)

Are you sayig you want to remove the big gap (white space) at the bottom of the pages? So that the footer is just below the content instead of further down the page?

If so then remove all of the empty <p></p> tags.

For example, on that page look in the code and remove the following:


```
<p align="left" style="font-size: 15px; letter-spacing: inherit; padding: 0;"> </p>
    <p align="left" style="font-size: 15px; letter-spacing: inherit; padding: 0;"> </p>
    <p align="left" style="font-size: 15px; letter-spacing: inherit; padding: 0;"> </p>
    <p align="right" style="font-size: 15px; letter-spacing: inherit; padding: 0;"> </p>
    <p align="left" style="font-size: 16px"> </p>
      <p style="font-size: 14px">  </p>

      <p style="font-size: 14px"> </p>
```
If the footer is now too high you can add some padding using css or add some <br />. 

If thats not what you meant can you explain further.


----------



## karinleskly (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes, that is what i meant, sorry it took so long to reply, if i do what u suggests it would be good for most pages but the gallery would appear above the footer so u can't see the footer, i want the footer to adjust itself to the content of each page, i know there is a way to do it, to apply a class named clearfloat to the footer on the template page, something like that, i'm not sure how to do it.


----------



## Pyro-Fire (Dec 22, 2007)

simple. use notepad.

anything that is a visual editor like frontpage or dreamweaver will never be able to come close to harnessing the raw power you have over how a website looks, and its diversity within.


----------

